# Sponge filters



## Louis123 (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey there,

I was considering running my growout tank exclusively on sponge filters, at the moment they can be powered by powerheads, but eventually i'd like to get a big air compressor to be able to run alot of them.

Do you have a rule of thumb as far as sponge goes ? How big does it need to be vs the size of the tank. And how do you calculate the flow your airpump generates ? With a powerhead it's quite easy you can benchmark around the powerhead flow rate. Do you have any tips for air pumps ?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Don't know what size tank you're planning but when I ran my 29g (sometime ago) I used this pump http://www.petsolutions.com/Luft-Pump+I ... 5+C10.aspx w/ 2 of these sponge filters http://www.petsolutions.com/Hydro-Spong ... 0+C23.aspx . The adjustable output is a plus for various multi setups. "T"


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a link to one of C-F's supporters. http://www.jehmco.com/index.html. They should everything that you need to setup your breeder and fry tanks. I know they have the sponge filters and the air pumps that you will be wanting to use and they are very cheap.

Here is a link to a topic that I started on this subject that might help you in deciding which sponge filter to use on your tank. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=191669


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

If I was to setup breeder and grow out tanks this is how I would do it.





































I think it's a brilliant idea. The colors are distracting to me but you can get black and paint lift tubes black.

How about this tank divider.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

One of our club members has all 40 of his tanks running on the Hamburg filter (as above). Some have been maintenace free ofr over a year (water is changed weekly). He has also come up with an ingenious way of introducing fine air bubbles into the lift tube that appears to be clog free. The reticulated foam also comes in black.


----------

